# My Steelhead Setup Pics



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello Everyone, 
I just wanted to share theese pics of my set up and was wondering if you guys could tell me what you think about it and if i'm doing everything right. I haven't caught one steelhead yet on this setup ive been using for 2 years so I was wondering if you guys could find a problem with it!! For the line I use just regular fishing like and then I split it off with florocarbon leader. If you want to see the Pics you will have to click on the URL links that I am giving you. I am going to put the URL links in order for you to look at, even though it doesn't make that much of a difference but to me it kinda does! Well have a fun and safe steelhead fishing season  Thanks for looking at my pics!

FishingGuy23
(Kyle)

TO LOOK AT THE PICTURE'S PLEASE COPY & PASTE THE LINK (ONE AT A TIME) IN YOUR INTERNET ADDRESS BAR AT THE TOP OF YOUR SCREEN. THANK'S FOR TAKING THE TIME TO LOOK AT MY PICTURE'S! HAVE A FANTASTIC DAY 




http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=88&pictureid=379


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=88&pictureid=380


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=88&pictureid=381


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I got no pics showing up.


----------



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

Click on the links


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I did....and tried to copy and paste, I got nothing either way.


----------



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

Attention everyone who reads this thread. To view the picture's please vist my photo gallery on ogf.com! Thank you!

Fishingguy23


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Nope, not there either. :Banane08:


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I can see the pix just fine. wish I could say if thats right or not but I can cause I am a fly guy and don't use float rods or pins. don't know if this can help ya out any but what I do when drifting eggs and nymphs is put 2 bb or so sized shots about 12-15 inch from my 1st fly then I have a dropper fly tied on about 8 inches from the bend of the 1st hook. I then adjust my indicator so I am just bouncing the bottom but not getting snagged to death. then I try to drift that setup right through a hole and keep it as drag free as possible. I have gotten 6 steel in 3 days do this method not caounting the few I missed. some people also just drop the indicator and high stick it through the holes. I hopeyou can use some of the info I gave ya and put it to use on a float so you can get your 1st steelie cause I am sure the pix you posted will somehow miraculously not show up for some of these guy. if ya know what I mean. lol


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Now I can see em...... I don't think you need all those weights since your using a weighted bobber. Probably doesn't look real natural in the water with all the weight on the line. What are you tipping your jig with? 

And as for your comment 69, the pics wouldn't show up for me until now. I looked through 16 pages in the member photo gallery trying to help the guy out. So relax on the sarcasm.


----------



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

I usually use 2 split shots but had 3 on for some reason. And I tip the jig with egg sacks/spawn sacks.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm not a big egg sack guy, but try using them with a plain hook, size 12 or so. Or maggots on your jig. The Steelhead haven't been treating me too good lately either.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Parma is right, you don't need split shots with that kind of float you are using. You might want to try one of the clearer floats (like a drennan or blackbird). They're a lot more sensitive and you can detect smaller bites.



> I am sure the pix you posted will somehow miraculously not show up for some of these guy.


Why the comment? Are you just trying to start trouble?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ParmaBass said:


> And as for your comment 69, the pics wouldn't show up for me until now. I looked through 16 pages in the member photo gallery trying to help the guy out. So relax on the sarcasm.


relax? ahhhh man.. do I have to???? lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

For one thing, paint the bottom(white) half of you bobber in flat black. IMO only on dirty of water could you not be spooking steelies with that white bottom showing(that really what the fluoro leader is all about-invisibility!). Or buy the Thill weighted bobbers already painted with black bottoms(W-mart has tons of them) if you prefer the weighted ones. The weighted bobbers will drift a little slower so maybe cut back to one shot if you're using jigs-or no shot at all if the jigs are heavier than 1/16th oz. As mentioned before, use a plain hook with spawn sacks, tip jigs with a couple maggots or a waxworm. Good(better) luck!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

If you have been skunked with steelies to this point, here is the easiest way to catch them whenever they're in the river:

Go to the section of river where you will be fishing. Get a minnow net (umbrella is what I use) and catch some minnows. Keep some of all sizes since you don't know what they will react to best - I have seen it vary from hole to hole. A flat rock from the river dipped in flour in the bottom of the umbrella net will bring 'em in. 

Find some relatively deep water with some flow. Put a minnow on a small-ish hook (I use size 8 or 10, 4 or 6 for the big minnows). If the minnow is big enough, hook it in the butt (bottom of body in front of the tail). Put the minnow below a float just big enough to not allow the minnow to pull it under. I only go bigger if I need the extra weight for casting. A stick bobber with the spring pulled out and some surgical tubing holding the line at top and bottom works best. Put the minnow at a depth about as deep as you think the area you're fishing is. Put a bit of shot about a foot or two above the hook, enough to still keep the float laying on its side. When you get a light bite, the stick should stand up a bit. If possible, I like to stand below the run/hole and cast up to it, keeping the drift natural and picking up line as it floats back to me. If fishing a pin, the opposite can be done, standing above the run and letting the current take the line from the reel. I only use a fluorocarbon leader when the water gets very clear.

This is what the fish are eating unless they happen to be sitting below spawning fish, when they will be eating the stuff that gets kicked downstream from the spawners.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

As mentioned you do not really need the extra shot with that float but you will still be able to catch fish with the setup. The extra shot will actually make that egg bobber more sensitive. It will have less resistance when a fish tries to pull it under. The slimmer floats like blackbirds will work much better. You can catch fish on a jig tipped with a sac but it is not the preferred method especially in clear water conditions. Like Parma said a hook would be better for sacs and maggots on a jig but not always necessary. Take Craniums advice on the minnow thing also. PM sent!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I was using a flourescent yellow indicator last 2 times out and the fish didn't mind really at all. heard to also paint the whole indicator white so as it looks like some foam or bubbles but never tried that. I think one key for float fishing and dead drifting flies is you have to get your bait/fly drifting naturally with the water flow. if its warmer they will chase minnow or minnow patterns also. from my 2 year experience I have came to the conclusion that the hardest part of steel fishing was locating the fish and knowing where they hold. once thats figured out they are not too hard to catch unless its very cold in the winter and they slow down and don't wanna bite. other than that put your offering in or around there face and you should start getting hook ups. trust me! if they are there and ya drift or swing something past um and they are feelin froggy they will leap! lol.



archman said:


> Why the comment? Are you just trying to start trouble?


no trouble. just call um like I see um! not sayin all fishermen do that sort of thing. but there are some daniel san there are some and some are here. like that wrestler steve austin dude said.. DTA! don't trust anybody! unless they put you on fish that is! may the steelhead force be with you all. bless you all with steel and good night!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

You've been using that set up for two years, never caught a fish and continued using it for two years? You must be kidding right?

No really, I have seen guys use that set-up with the exception of the one split shot being so close to the jig, and hammer fish. There are many many variables involved with more consistant catching of fish than JUST your set up. Where you fish, where you drift the float, how you're set up according to the flow, the depth and the list goes on. It can all be found or achieved within you and how passionate you are about learning these things through trial and error. Just because you caught fish with your rig one day, does not necessarily mean you'll hammer them again on your next outing. EVERYTHING is subject to change according to conditions, fish behavior, etc etc...the big question is ARE YOU? tight lines...


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

c. j. stone said:


> For one thing, paint the bottom(white) half of you bobber in flat black. IMO only on dirty of water could you not be spooking steelies with that white bottom showing(that really what the fluoro leader is all about-invisibility



IMHO, do not waste your time painting your 50 cent bobbers. literally a million stealhead have caught using that float (a very small fraction by me). Besides, imagine laying on the bottom of the river looking up at the bright sky. Which will show up more, white or black?

Get rid of the weight, especially the bottom one. Good luck.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

As for your setup...

Float: The float you are using will work fine, and most of the time (especially in the usually heavily stained waters of the V) the white bottom should not be much of an issue in spooking fish out of biting. Yes there are much more sensitive and better tracking floats available, but for now while you are learning the basics I'd say you're fine with what you got. 

Leader: You've got the fluorocarbon leader, so that's good. 

Shot: The only thing I'd suggest you do different is that you leave at least 12" of space between your lowest shot and your offering. Even though your foat is weighted, I'd still suggest you use the split shots as you have been to get your offering down into the strike zone faster and keep it there longer.

Offering: Jigs can be very effective, and it's what I would recommend for any beginning steelhead float fisherman. Float fishing with a jig is more forgiving to a beginner than floating eggs. A jig is usually immitating a minnow which swims freely, so even if you're not running a perfect drift through the water a steelhead may still hit it. Whereas eggs don't move freely on their own but rather move with the bottom current and the fish know this. So if you are drifting eggs in an unnatural drift the fish will realize that somehing ain't quite right and will not likely hit it. Most anglers usually tip their jigs with maggots or waxworms, and I prefer to use Gulp waxies. I wouldn't recommend tipping your jigs with the eggs. As others had mentioned simply hook your egg sacks onto a bait holder hook. I would suggest you mainly try the jigs with maggots or waxies for now as you learn to run proper drifts. Once you have the hang of proper drifting than eggs will likely be more effective.

I'm guessing that your actual setup hasn't really been the big issue though. The most important thing is presenting it all to the fish properly. You need your offering to be down in the strike zone and drifting naturally with the current. You need to make sure that your setup is going deep enough that your offering is right near the bottom and even making contact with it occasionnally. Are you running drfts? I've seen a lot of newbies just cast their float out and let it hang there forever in the current...This is no good. 

What type of eggs have you been using? You want to stay away from the overcured, dyed, oil packed garbage eggs in the jars on the shelves of the big box stores. I believe they are made by Mike's and Atlas and perhaps others. I have never caught a fish with those jarred eggs, and I haven't really heard of anyone else haveing success with them either. If you're buying eggs, the only ones that are worth while are the ones that require refridgeration. Any quality steelhead outfitter will have properly cured (or even fresh) salmon eggs. Some of the big box stores such as Gander Mountain sell decent salmon eggs in their bait refridgerator.

Keep at it and your persistence will pay off. Do not let yourself get stuck in a rut though of repeating the same unsuccessful practices over and over. Learn from what hasn't been producing for you and adapt towards what will. Regardles of how many fish you do or don't catch, allways enjoy and make the most out of every time out on the water. Good luck. We're all looking forward to hearing of your first catch.

John


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

ShutUpNFish said:


> EVERYTHING is subject to change according to conditions, fish behavior, etc etc...the big question is ARE YOU?


*YES! YES! YES! *

Probably the greatest characteristic that makes up a very successfull angler is their willingness and abilitly to adapt to any fishing situation. The less successfull angler may fish the same spot the same way every time out and just hope to get lucky, whereas the successful angler uses their past experiences and knowledge to figure out where fish are likely holding, what they are likely doing, and what they will likely bite on. I recommend that anyone, wanting to become the best angler that they can be, start keeping a fishing log. Take notes on all of your fishing experiences (the more detailed the better). After a day of catching fish, ask yourself why might that day have been so good? Why did I catch more fish on that day versus the one before? What was I doing different? What was different about the weather or the water? Over time you will begin to catch on to patterns occurring, and will gain a better understanding of what the fish are likely doing beneath the water.

John


----------



## SteelyDeacon (Sep 17, 2008)

To ShutupNFish: 

"Muskie fishermen watch Monday night football, drink beer, drive pickup trucks and prefer noisy women with big breasts." 

Dude! Love that sig! 

Have you been down to Leesville for Muskies this year? How soon do you usually start in the spring? I was in TN (Dale Hollow) trolling for them a few weeks ago, but got skunked (using big Raps). Water was only 46F and the weather was crap most of the week.

Anyway, sorry for getting off the subject.....

SD


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

One thing I see that may be causing you problems is the bottom split shot looks to be too close to the jig. You may be able to remove this one altogether.


----------

